# Plum Creek



## southernman13 (Mar 6, 2012)

Got a friend whominleasing from plum creek via someone else. I know this isn't the norm but that's the way it is. He being told they're raising dues by 60.00 on a 200 acre lease. Does anyone know if this is correct for this year. Thanks in advance


----------



## sevenmag (Mar 6, 2012)

My lease with them is the same as it has been for the last four years.


----------



## southernman13 (Mar 6, 2012)

For the info. What county r u n he's is webster


----------



## sevenmag (Mar 6, 2012)

I am in Randolph Co.


----------



## 12pointer (Mar 6, 2012)

I run a club in Clay County from Plum Creek and the lease this season will not be going up.


----------



## mscamp (Mar 6, 2012)

My lease is in Greene County and is not going up this year.


----------



## southernman13 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tenfo thanks for the info


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Mar 7, 2012)

My in Stewart went up 50 $


----------



## j_seph (Mar 9, 2012)

If I ain't wrong I believe the Plum Creek Lease specifically states no subleasing


----------



## southernman13 (Mar 10, 2012)

j_seph said:


> If I ain't wrong I believe the Plum Creek Lease specifically states no subleasing



As far as I know your right


----------



## Referee (Mar 10, 2012)

My 308 acre lease in Jones County went up one dollar an acre for a total increase  of $308 !!!!!!


----------



## rgastin3 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am looking at a 500+ acres that Plum Creek has for lease in Wilkes County an the asking price is around 12.50 per acre That seems kinka high too me thats the reasom I'm still looking
rgastin3@comcast.net


----------



## Model70 (Mar 12, 2012)

*lease cost*

12 bucks an acre is about average in that area...  especially if you have a creek,, or swamp...  If the land was nice looking , good access , you had good neighbors etc.....


----------



## HDDyna06 (Mar 12, 2012)

I accepted the Plum Creek Offer today. Going into our 5th year and still paying the same per acre as the 1st year. Already received the 2012 Stand Maps for Timber Harvest activities. No complaints here.


----------



## saw (Mar 15, 2012)

mine went up $1.00 per acre


----------



## Jim P (Mar 18, 2012)

Is it true that you can't plant food plots on Plume Creek property?


----------



## saw (Mar 18, 2012)

yes


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 19, 2012)

No, you can plant food plots, but you have to pay extra for them, just like the campers each year.


----------



## pkp844 (Mar 23, 2012)

Actually, you can plant all you want and if they cut they will try to not mess them up. you can pay a fee to have a designated foodplot, but there are stipulations to that. you have to keep it maintained and planted each year for a minimum amount of time. They clear cut over 1/3 of our property this year, and we dont pay the fee. But they asked us to mark off the plots and they would try to avoid them. they did a pretty decent job of that.


----------



## daryl55 (Apr 18, 2012)

mead went up on us this year.200.00 on 407 acres.they are not leasing as much land,so they will go up on the ones that do lease.a way to get their money back.nothing we can do ,except just don,t lease their land.


----------



## 10point (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim P said:


> Is it true that you can't plant food plots on Plume Creek property?


this is our 3 rd year with plum creek. You can plant food plots as long as no timber is cut. They just came in and graded our 3600 lease and didn't touch a single food plot. The guy actually moved our feeders to grade road and put them back. Our lease is same price as beginning. And no you cannot sub lease.


----------



## mscamp (Apr 19, 2012)

rgastin3 said:


> I am looking at a 500+ acres that Plum Creek has for lease in Wilkes County an the asking price is around 12.50 per acre That seems kinka high too me thats the reasom I'm still looking
> rgastin3@comcast.net



Remember that liability insurance is included in your lease price with Plum Creek.


----------



## lthammerhead (Apr 21, 2012)

our mead lease also increased by approx. .50 cents per acre this year. They gave no explanation why!


----------

